# Walking on glass



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Spent a night this last week up Payson canyon in a beautiful camp ground. While setting up we noticed broken glass everywhere. We cleaned, and set up while our girls and dogs were running around checking things out. All night long, we kept finding more glass shards :evil: The next day, after a forgettable fishing trip where everyone else wanted to sleep in until 0900, not start fishing until 1000, and sit in the hot sun on the shore to only catch 1 6" planter :roll: went back to camp to pack up and still picking up more glass. One of my dogs, Boomhauer, a small ****er spaniel, got a shard in his paw that did some damage. Anyway, my rant is because I know most of us on the forum are working to improve things. And I myself have changed the way I care for and treat the wonderful outdoors since reading other's posts. Just hoping to maybe decrease the likelihood of this happening at least 1 time in the future. Other than the glass, everything was beautiful. The wildflowers were out in full force, and the weather was lovely. Great to have such a nearby resource to rejuvenate in.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for making the place better, Sorry about the pup.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

My younger brother almost lost the use of his right hand in 1980 because he fell in the foothills and landed on a broken beer bottle someone had shot. 
The problem was made worse when Utah outlawed beer kegs. but is getting better now with plastic bottles.


----------

